
Engineering Security Through Uber’s Custom Email IDS - jonbaer
https://eng.uber.com/custom-email-ids/
======
antoine1fr
The article doesn't mention any of the current, state-of-the-art solutions,
nor does it tell why they aren't satisfying. I would have expected a lot of
competitors in this area.

